# My computer won't shut up!



## Roanlee (Mar 26, 2005)

Out of the blue, my computer began talking every letter typed, every web address and any function performed. I assume my small grandaughter triggered it. In system preferences speech is selected for alerts, but not this and I do not know how or where to shut it off. This mac is a os x version 10.4.11.
I should add that there are now two force quit, two restart, two shut downs, two log out and two sleep options. 

I would appreciate help turning off the talk, thanks!!


----------



## downtime (Oct 21, 2002)

Click the apple top left, system preferences, speech. Turn speech recognition off.


----------



## Roanlee (Mar 26, 2005)

It wasn't turned on but it was then that I noticed the voice over preferences. I went in there and shut it off. Thanks for your help!!!


----------

